# Creating a forum OP to bring newcomers up to speed



## LordofCringe7206 (Jan 21, 2021)

One of the things I think the Ethan Ralph subforum needs is it's own OP thread that can be pinned at the top. The Gunt obviously has a long history when it comes to his internet shenanigans. Whether it be Gamergate, IBS, Knoxville, Pillstream, PPP or Faith there is a lot of lore surrounding him. His OP in his original thread is very lackluster, and at over 3600 pages it's hard to skim through to get the full picture of the drama he has been involved with. Even those of us who have watched it unfold likely are missing out on things.

Who else would be interested in putting one together?


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Jan 21, 2021)

A pinned summary of Ralph lore would be great. Unfortunately I'm nowhere near enough of a Gunt scholar to do it.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 21, 2021)

fwiw, (this thread is comprehensive)
im not sure if this is what youre looking for..


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Make it an epic ballad.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 21, 2021)

I was just thinking that; I ignored #gamergate, cause if there is a hashtag in something, it means I don't care. 
But now we're here, I want the blackbox from the trainwreck. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-gunt-report.81210/ 
Has like all the pieces, but if someone has been along for the ride, they may be able to walk people though WHY people cared in the first place.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't thnk I can carry the full Gunt. An introductory thread would be very helpful.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Jan 21, 2021)

death of chans said:


> fwiw, (this thread is comprehensive)
> im not sure if this is what youre looking for..


Should probably be pinned as well. At least until something better comes along.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 22, 2021)

There isn’t enough booze in the world, probably ‘cause Reethan drank it all, to get me through helping, but I’ll try and think of things that need to be covered.

Cover that he has a gunt, is a midget, and is a chronic alcoholic first because those are his most visible characteristics, then go into his history. Start with the cake pic establishing that he was already a deathfat in highschool. Then go into his schooling, and how he dropped out, apparently got a GED, took out loans for a worthless polisci degree, and proceeded to flunk out or refused to pay his loans presumably leading to him not actually getting a degree and graduating. After that you need to collate all of his attempts at parasitizing other people during Gamergate. Then you talk about his marriage to Nora, his first attempts at livestreaming, and the drunken fight with a cop. Once he gets out you go through the high points of Matt, the Healstream, Stream.me (RIP), and Knoxville. The decline has to start with Zidan distancing himself, the various druksn outbursts and pillstreams, and his jacking off to Soph. The last section should be about him fully going off the rails with Nora divorcing him, burning bridges with Josh and us, damaging his sugar daddy Dick Masterson via drugs and pedo shit, shacking up with mentally ill jailbait, showing the world that is a coprophilliac, knocking her up, and dumping her for a likely pedophile.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 22, 2021)

I remember hearing somewhere that well written news articles were written with layers of depth. You would have the headline, a 1 sentence summery, and then a few paragraphs that summarized the story without going into much detail, followed by the details.

Maybe something like that would be useful for ralph. A multi-layered summery of his antics online, starting with a brief overview of the key points, then going into some of the more important details, and then finally mentioning all the little things.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 22, 2021)

Maybe the quick summary then part it off into eras?
1. intro (birth- earliest online presence)
2. Gamergate
3.Jail (maybe leading up to and just after getting out?)
4. IBS
5. post pillstream
6. current era
If we split it up different people could work on different eras making it easier.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 23, 2021)

I thought about summarising the gunt's ED article which contains information pre-Gaygate, then read  about 50 pages of the megathread every day or so. Seems like too much work still. I want the dates aligned up instead of plain chronological dot points. 

Maybe I'll give that a go, base it off the other summaries. There won't be a thread unless it's all finished, and it could take 3 months.


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 23, 2021)

This is a great idea, but we might want to wait for the alcoholism to catch up to him first.
That way we can have a clear start and a definitive end.


----------

